# Lily Kidded last night!



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2010)

My first goat birth of the year!   Lily is a gray and white polled female. She gave birth to 2 little doelings. It will be interesting to see if either of them are polled. Everyone seems to be doing great!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Karen,

Great looking goats.  And 2 little does!!  

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, I keep going out there an looking at them. They are so tiny. It is amazing how they can get around.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 10, 2010)

OHHH They are adorable..and 2 doelings to boot Lucky you 


Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's and Nubians

Bantam Marans~~~~ Red Bourbon Turkeys


----------



## AlisonJ_SFW2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh.  My.  Word.

They are adorable!  Congratulations on your first kids of the year!!!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 10, 2010)

They're really beautiful! congrats


----------



## the simple life (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratualtions, they are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks. I think I have discovered that the black one is polled and the brown/black one will have horns. From what I can tell, they both have blue eyes.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## SarahFair (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## helmstead (Mar 10, 2010)

ooooohhhh cou clair  Congrats!!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeehaw - they are adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks. I feel like a first time mom!


----------



## mdoerge (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Karen - they're adorable!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 10, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> ooooohhhh cou clair  Congrats!!


Ditto!  I did a double take when I saw her!!  That's awesome.


----------



## Horsefly (Mar 10, 2010)

Aw very cute little girls.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, how cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks. I still can't believe how exciting it is to have those tiny little things running around!


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 13, 2010)

to Lily!!  She did great!!!  and girls to boot.. and couclair even better!!!!!  nice looking gals..  I feel proud too   glad things are going well.. and hoping she carried on her mom's capacious udder qualities.. and good momma genes!!  again congrats.. babies are the best.. especially the first ones it is so amazing.. were you there?


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Mar 14, 2010)

The babies are so cute!!!!  Leah had her kids on the same day, I will send pictures.


----------

